# 2nd DNP run 200mg vs 400mg



## Jin (Mar 19, 2020)

First run was 200 daily for 10 days. Dropped about 10 pounds. Very little side effects. 

I’m on day 6 of 400 daily currently. Very manageable but my ADD has gotten really bad. Meditation is so frustrating I’ve stopped for now and my impulsivity is driving the wife crazy. 

Anybody else have this experience?

Dreams have been very vivid. Pleasantly so. I was able to get a very good leg workout in today even though I’m on almost no carbs and 2/5 calories. 

Drinking at least 2 gallons of water a day. Including small amounts of Himalayan sea salt multiple times daily. 

Piss is still nuclear yellow. 

Easy to keep calories low. No cravings yet. 

Since DNP tends to wear on you as time progresses, I decided to start at 400 for a week and then drop to 200 for the remainder of the two week run. 

I have embarrassing fatty pictures I will share once I get the “after” shots. 

Caffeine and bonkaid don’t give me any stimulant feeling while on DNP. Just nice, purer feeling energy. 

I’ve had to remind myself multiple time a day mind>everything else. DNP definitely takes a toll; not just on the body. A lot of that has tended to affect my levels of acceptance and patience.


----------



## Trump (Mar 19, 2020)

Your piss is stained yellow dude not necessarily dehydrated


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 19, 2020)

Scientist are saying that DNP can kill Covid-19.


----------



## Trump (Mar 19, 2020)

that’s actually crossed my mind



BigSwolePump said:


> Scientist are saying that DNP can kill Covid-19.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 19, 2020)

I had the ADD issue at 400. I was also extremely pissy. It wasn’t good for my staff. 

dreams - that’s a new one. How cool.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Scientist are saying that DNP can kill Covid-19.



Don't tease me...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> First run was 200 daily for 10 days. Dropped about 10 pounds. Very little side effects.
> 
> I’m on day 6 of 400 daily currently. Very manageable but my ADD has gotten really bad. Meditation is so frustrating I’ve stopped for now and my impulsivity is driving the wife crazy.
> 
> ...



I tend to get the opposite type of effect when I run DNP - I'm more lethargic both in the gym and outside it, both mentally and physically.

Could be the Bronkaid and caffeine given ye the monkey mind and horn dog?


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I tend to get the opposite type of effect when I run DNP - I'm more lethargic both in the gym and outside it, both mentally and physically.
> 
> Could be the Bronkaid and caffeine given ye the monkey mind and horn dog?



I have diagnosed ADD. Been on meds since I was 7. Stimulants help. Monkey mind is present first think in the morning with no outside help. 

I can deal
with it for another week. But it’s challenging.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Scientist are saying that DNP can kill Covid-19.



Actually I think it’s pretty stupid to be running dnp while there’s a pandemic. Interfering with the body’s energy production seems like a sure fire way to put the immune system at risk. 

We are very isolated though. So I took the risk.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 20, 2020)

DNP boosts your immune system, you are causing a fever.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> DNP boosts your immune system, you are causing a fever.



Increase in body temperature is only one immunity response among dozens or hundreds of responses. 

Am I missing something? Will sitting in a hot bath boost my immune system for the time I’m in it?

Or does DNP affect other immuno responses?

you seem to know a lot about this stuff. I like learning

thanks.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

I keep falling asleep earlier and waking up earlier. Usually asleep around 12 and up
around 7. 

Yesterday I was up at 5:30. Today 4:30. Feel fine, just worn out by 9:30 or 10. 

Taking 400-600 mg of caffeine daily and 1-2 pills of Bronkaid. 

Second week starts today. Dropping down to 200 for the remainder as planned. 

Getting DNP through customs is difficult. If I had more on hand I would run 400 for the entire 2 weeks. Saving some just in case there is a show I can enter in summer. Not looking good at this point though.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 20, 2020)

I was just reading that you lost 10 pounds is 10 days on 200mg of DNP .. to be honest that sounds really awesome .... with almost no sides ... have you considered running that amount again due to get such excellent results ... I'd bust a move to lose 10 lbs in 10 days .... just sayin


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I was just reading that you lost 10 pounds is 10 days on 200mg of DNP .. to be honest that sounds really awesome .... with almost no sides ... have you considered running that amount again due to get such excellent results ... I'd bust a move to lose 10 lbs in 10 days .... just sayin



Sure. That’s a fine idea. 

I just enjoy experimenting too much. 

I’ve said this before a handful of times:

DNP is by far the most effective compound Ive ever tried. 

 If steroids worked as well for building muscle as DNP did for losing fat, we’d all be monsters.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm most def going to try some this year ... I ran ephedra back when that sold it over the country and it was legit ... nothing has worked for me like that since .. would love to give DNP a go ... and will do it at the 200mg range ....


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

DNP is much easier for me to tolerate than stimulants. 

I also have high BP and, if anything, DNP provides a decrease whilst on. 

I say go for it. 



transcend2007 said:


> I'm most def going to try some this year ... I ran ephedra back when that sold it over the country and it was legit ... nothing has worked for me like that since .. would love to give DNP a go ... and will do it at the 200mg range ....


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 20, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I'm most def going to try some this year ... I ran ephedra back when that sold it over the country and it was legit ... nothing has worked for me like that since .. would love to give DNP a go ... and will do it at the 200mg range ....



def will be a difference between the 2. DNP aint going to get you going but its gonna make you sweat like crazy depending how you eat. but itll work, no doubt about it. 



Jin said:


> DNP is much easier for me to tolerate than stimulants.
> 
> I also have high BP and, if anything, DNP provides a decrease whilst on.
> 
> I say go for it.



yes! def will help with that, everything flowing. it crashes the hell out of my blood sugars which just makes it a roller coaster. but the BP will def drop while on it. Glad to see you back on the standard dose and just running it as you have in the past, not worth the risk at the current moment.


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2020)

This second week at 200 feels like I’m not on anything. 

I guess I’m lucky because I’ve had zero cravings for sugar. 

I was starving the other night and had a serving of potato chips. That’s about as binge as it’s been. 

Still having super vivid dream and waking up to pee 2-3 times a night so I’m actually remembering them. 

This shit is great. 

Oh, I’m losing weight too.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> This second week at 200 feels like I’m not on anything.
> 
> I guess I’m lucky because I’ve had zero cravings for sugar.
> 
> ...



did you take before pics papa Jin? Would like to see what the ol’ rat poison does for you


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> did you take before pics papa Jin? Would like to see what the ol’ rat poison does for you



Yessir. Last dose is in two days. I’ll post photos sometime next week.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yessir. Last dose is in two days. I’ll post photos sometime next week.



wahoo

10char


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> Increase in body temperature is only one immunity response among dozens or hundreds of responses. Am I missing something? Will sitting in a hot bath boost my immune system for the time I’m in it?Or does DNP affect other immuno responses?you seem to know a lot about this stuff. I like learningthanks.


DNP is good for almost everything since you are generating a caloric deficit, which lengthens survival. When you are in calorie deficit, your body is more inclined to maintain life and repair cells than to multipliate. In other words, your system is working to defend itself and repair itself. Obviously, if you go too far, like when an athlete is going to compete, you are overstepping the bounds and you are on dangerous ground for your health. The same is true for DNP hight doses. I never got sick running DNP, I mean, I haven't noticed that my immunity was negatively affected or resented. On the other hand, experts say that the virus has problems with heat, and this is true, since the flu is stronger in winter than in summer. When your body is sick, it generates a fever to fight the disease. So warming up your body should be an extra barrier to any virus. Of course, all of this is not backed up by scientific evidence, it's just my reasoning.


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> DNP is good for almost everything since you are generating a caloric deficit, which lengthens survival. When you are in calorie deficit, your body is more inclined to maintain life and repair cells than to multipliate. In other words, your system is working to defend itself and repair itself. Obviously, if you go too far, like when an athlete is going to compete, you are overstepping the bounds and you are on dangerous ground for your health. The same is true for DNP hight doses. I never got sick running DNP, I mean, I haven't noticed that my immunity was negatively affected or resented. On the other hand, experts say that the virus has problems with heat, and this is true, since the flu is stronger in winter than in summer. When your body is sick, it generates a fever to fight the disease. So warming up your body should be an extra barrier to any up. Of course, all of this is not backed up by scientific evidence, it's just my reasoning.



I appreciate the way you think. It’s logical and it makes sense. You have the facts correct. 

You may even have surmised correctly. 

Rather safe than sorry for this guy. I’d love to knock off another 10 pounds but I’m completing my two week run tomorrow and headed to Costco with an n95 mask. 

Thanks for your thoughtful response.


----------



## Trump (Mar 26, 2020)

I am so tempted to take this time away from the gym to drop some fat with dnp 



Jin said:


> I appreciate the way you think. It’s logical and it makes sense. You have the facts correct.
> 
> You may even have surmised correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> I am so tempted to take this time away from the gym to drop some fat with dnp



I hear gingers are immune to covid.


----------



## Trump (Mar 26, 2020)

The thought of no booze while cooped up is the only off putting thing. Some nights it’s needed 



Jin said:


> I hear gingers are immune to covid.


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> The thought of no booze while cooped up is the only off putting thing. Some nights it’s needed



Monday I’ll be having a Quarantini.


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2020)

280




268




Now adding cardio and continueing the cut cut down to 260 for the summer. If we weren’t in a pandemic I’d be starting prep in June. 

While this bug is around I’m probably not going to run any tren


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> 280
> View attachment 9569
> View attachment 9570
> 
> ...



1) I’ve been waiting for this 
2) nice drop on the scale 
3) nice cock outline
4) definitely some impressive visual differences/cuts 

beautiful man. Well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking good, Jin. 

I dont know about all the science behind your immune aystem but all I know is I run DNP almost every winter for the past decade, mainly due for the warmth, and dont think I have ever got sick. I work outside In Chicago and have ran some oretty high doses to stay warm. I remember one year I was working on a job downtown on the roof of this like 40 floor building in jeans and a t-shirt in December. Everyone thought i was nuts but I was a nice comfortable temperature the whole season/job


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 31, 2020)

lookin great brother! 
lmao at #3 V61 u homo :32 (18):
I will be joing you in the cut now, got 9.5 weeks to look killer in Cabo(hopefully)


----------



## Beti ona (May 8, 2020)

I've never gotten sick at DNP, I ran it for months during the winter, so I had to sleep with the doors open. OK, I won't say I felt healthy and great, but my defenses didn't seem to suffer.Jin, you are progressing well, but man, keep running DNP.


----------



## The Tater (May 12, 2020)

Looking good Jin. I’m going to run another round in a week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## dk8594 (May 12, 2020)

Looking good, brother. Those quads are something else.


Any fall contests you targeting?


----------

